# Who is breeding true working type Boxers?



## Long Gao (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody know who is breeding true working type boxers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

There are still a few available. Where are you looking?


----------



## Long Gao (Jul 14, 2008)

Alex Corral said:


> There are still a few available. Where are you looking?


Anywhere. 

I am thinking of importing one from Italy.


----------

